# my corset



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i finally finished it. i have been working on this corset for about a week now. it is 4 layers of muslin, with 30 pieces of 1/2" steel boning, with satin brocade on the outside. the satin ribbon binding was sewn on by hand. it has 20 pairs of eyelets down the back.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice work!

Soooo...

Why did you make it?
Have corsets come back into fashion?
Have you become a dominatrix? 
Are you in the SCA?
Is it just kewl?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, nice work! Whats the story behind it??


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dont corsets make your ribs all funky if you wear them for a long time?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

salty..

*Why did you make it?
Have corsets come back into fashion?
Have you become a dominatrix?
Are you in the SCA?
Is it just kewl?*

For a wedding dress and for ren fairs. my husband and i eloped, so we never had a real ceremony, so we are going to have another one....eventually.....

corsets have always been in fashion. just not for every day wear.

every woman has a little dominatrix in her 

nope, not in the SCA. too chicken. 


and ashley

*Dont corsets make your ribs all funky if you wear them for a long time?*

you are thinking of Victorian corsets, which were meant to cinch in the waist and accentuate the bust. women would break ribs to get tiny 15" waists.

this is an Elizabethan corset, meant to give a more cylindrical shape and a flat front. it is actually very comfortable to wear and only pulls me "in" about 3 inches, which is not very far at all. its possible to wear this corset all day without being uncomfrotable at all.


----------

